# ~~~~> Driving In Mexico



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a valid U. S. driver’s license & FM-3, I have been living in México for almost a year. I was told that México will recognize my license, but I do not want to take the chance. Can someone tell me if this is true? Also what would it take to obtain a license here in Mexico City? Thanks


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Can't point you to a legal quote but probably 5% of FM3 holders have Mexican drivers licences and I've never heard of problems.

What people with limited Spanish do around here is go to the Motor Vehicles department with a bi-lingual Mexican who is allowed to translate the test for you. Of course he can also give you the answers. If you have a valid licence from elsewhere, no driving test is required and you don't give up your other licence.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Most countries have reciprocity agreements to honor each other's drivers licenses. Your US license is good in Mexico. We've used ours for almost ten years now, with one renewal online. Next time, we'll simply change to a Mexican license.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Even though it might not be legally correct, I´ve been stopped a few times and both times had to do some hard convincing that I can drive on my US license (they just wanted a frivilous reason to fine me). After the last time, I found it better to just get my permission to drive. Here, for the FM3, you get a 'Permiso Para Conducir' and FM2 you can get your ´Licencia Para Conducir'. They required my FM3, Comprobante de Domicilio (a letter from INM with my address worked, otherwise a bill with your name and address), and CURP (all originals). They also asked for my birth certificate, but I think that was just because the lady saw it in my folder and was curious. $436 pesos and 15 minutes later and I had my permiso. Looks the same as a license, no tests.

Might be worth it if there are alot of transitos in your area


----------



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

Well here is the update to me obtaining a license in D.F.

I went to the Comercial Mexicana on Eje Central, in Tlatelolco. Office hours are from 9am to 9pm Spoke with the woman at the information desk with my infantile Spanish. She gave me a form and told me to pay $483 upstairs in the Mega Mart. I returned with my receipt of payment. She then told me to stand in the line to the right. I was the only one in the line. My number was called. I gave the next woman my FM-3 my Telmex bill and the receipt. She asked a few questions like occupation and blood type. She then sent me for my photo and fingerprints. The total time elapsed at this point, 10 minutes. *The other 45 minutes were spent waiting for my license because the stupid machine was malfunctioning. *

Now I can drive in the far left lane and make a right turn like the other Mexicans with license do.

Thank you to all that helped


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That procedure is quite simple. In Jalisco, it is a bit more complicated and does require that you take the written test, in Spanish, but you can bring a 'translator'.


----------



## Fugawibill (Nov 11, 2010)

In Mazatlan they give you the option of taking the test in English. However, the training is in Spanish. They do require that you have a letter of recommendation from a resident. Also, make sure you have at least one month remaining on your visa.


----------



## Kate (May 30, 2008)

My husband and I live in Baja and the written test is very simple. The driving, not so much... It's all "guidelines" here; including stops lights, signs and lanes.. Keep your eyes and ears open. Good luck


----------

